# Few new pics



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww that feels good









As allison(little sister) would say " your making me grumpy"














































no captions yet


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Gorgeous pics!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

notic how yellow hugs face is now. i should dig up a baby pic


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

great pic's there adorable


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Here we are. Baby hugs


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hugs is a cutie


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww, uber-cute fluffy Slush! Look how poofy she is! ^o^


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I love those eyes! Your babies are really cute!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Love the photos, they are both so cute!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks all. Was just about to re post them so had to look through to make sure i didn't first but it looks like i did post them. Oh well. I'll get some new ones tomorrow and post them some time.


----------

